# Ever Heard of Warwick Schiller?



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

of course! he's one of my fav video trainers.


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Yep, watched many videos.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Not a fan. Too much talking.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Palomine said:


> Too much talking.


Totally cliche, but I like his accent :wink: 
So, I don't mind his talking at all  Somehow he is explaining things in such a way I get them....


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

He's coming to where I live for a clinic at the end of the month ! I am going to go watch


----------



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

I honestly haven't watched his videos. My husband has known him for along time, just seeing him around shows and functions in our area. Where my kids take lessons he use to train out of the barn up until a month or so ago when he bought his own place. From what I saw his horses were trained well and clients were happy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

I love his videos. They've helped me out a time or two.


----------



## BzooZu (Jan 12, 2014)

I really like his videos. He may be a bit chatty, but I personally think it helps me understand. He may say the same thing many times, but each time a bit differently which helps me to finally get it. He also usually shows the incorrect way as well as the good way of doing things, which for me - a total beginner - is really useful.


----------



## SunsetGlory (Oct 5, 2015)

Personally, I really like Warwick. While I agree, he can be a bit chatty, that's just his way of getting the message across. Thanks for all the answers everybody!


----------



## pony jasper (Jan 11, 2014)

I found his videos quite recently from a post here on Horse Forum, and I've found them super useful!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

My little granddaughter LOVES this video of his, she watches it all the time!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvFbs9DVZuY


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Rainaisabelle said:


> He's coming to where I live for a clinic at the end of the month ! I am going to go watch


I like what I've seen of his videos. Let us know how your clinic goes Plz


----------



## Saddlebred11 (Mar 27, 2014)

I appreciate how thorough he is but sometimes his talking is a bit too much... Otherwise I appreciate his thought process. I like how he isn't concerned with getting cheap quick results but seems to solve the problem from the beginning.


----------



## baylee32 (Oct 21, 2015)

i love his methods! he has helped me completely transform my mare.
for those of you that are saying he is too chatty, do you subscribe to his online video library? his videos on youtube hardly ever show him actually doing the training but in his videos online he is really good at explaining stuff while hes doing it. that's probably what I like the most about him. He makes things so easy to understand


----------

